# TTOC



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I paid for membership on 27-05-06 and I was wondering how long it normally takes.
Who gives discounts for members of the TTOC and how much do they give?
Sorry to moan, just wanting to order some things.
Cheers Mav :?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Mav - it can take up to 6 weeks as I have to fit it in around a real job... Your should be going out this weekend - you will receive an update as soon as it is processed. You can then log into the shop and check your membership number which is usually all you need for member discounts. These are listed on our club website http://www.ttoc.co.uk but you have to be a member and register to see them (of course).

Lou


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Lou,

Can you tell me what number i am as well? The email said that the pack had been dispatched, but it did not arrive...maybe tomorrow?

Logged into the site, but call me dumb as I cant see where I am supposed to find out my membership no!

Mark


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

marky9074 said:


> Lou,
> 
> Can you tell me what number i am as well? The email said that the pack had been dispatched, but it did not arrive...maybe tomorrow?
> 
> ...


Marky - you need to log back into the shop and you will be able to see your personal information - the membership number is in the top line.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

mav696 said:


> I paid for membership on 27-05-06 and I was wondering how long it normally takes.
> Who gives discounts for members of the TTOC and how much do they give?
> Sorry to moan, just wanting to order some things.
> Cheers Mav :?


Mav it should arrive tomorrow or Weds - posted first class yesterday.

L


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

Ahhh 968, thank you very much


----------

